# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Sugerencias para el Proyecto del Reglamento Técnico de la Producción Orgánica

## lugarte

Discutamos este proyecto y enviemos las sugerencias a SENASA. El plazo es hasta el 20 de marzo. 
Pueden descargar el proyecto en la siguiente dirección:  http://www.senasa.gob.pe/0/modulos/N...&PFL=3&NOT=150 
Voy a leerlo, de ahí les alcanzo algunos comentarios.Temas similares: Artículo: Publican proyecto de Reglamento de Organizaciones de Usuarios de Agua para consulta pública Manual Técnico de Producción de Stevia Artículo: Senasa recibirá aportes al reglamento técnico para producción orgánica hasta el 20 de marzo Artículo: Minam nombrará equipo técnico para evaluar reglamento de Bioseguridad Agrícola Oportunidades para la producción orgánica del Perú en Londres, Gran Bretaña y la UE.

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a visitar http://lascosechas.com/ donde pueden encontrar características de los cultivos, recomendaciones y todo lo demás relacionado con los cultivos, espero que les sea de gran ayuda.

----------

